# Solfest, summer festival



## 88808 (May 9, 2005)

Small scale family music festival in Cumbria

26th - 28th of August.

www.solwayfestival.co.uk


----------



## 89330 (May 19, 2005)

The page to which your link takes my browser, doesn't like my Mac, and crashed it every time :-((
However, found it elsewhere.
What provision is there for MH's and Dogs? Any ideas?

C


----------

